# Bơi cùng em bé của bạn Pamper Me Lang Son



## pamperme (9/6/20)

*Tôi cần gì để đến lớp học bơi của bé?*

Đứng đầu danh sách sẽ là tã bơi. Tai nạn có thể xảy ra! Bạn có thể mua tã bơi dùng một lần và tái sử dụng. Một số lớp học bơi tư nhân cho bé yêu cầu bé mặc một chiếc tã cao su vừa khít cũng như một chiếc tã bơi.

Cùng với trang phục và khăn tắm của riêng bạn, bạn cũng cần phải đóng gói:

Một chai ấm cho sau khi bơi nếu bạn cho bé bú bình.
Một chiếc khăn mềm, tốt nhất là một chiếc có mũ trùm đầu, hoặc một chiếc áo choàng khăn.
Một bữa ăn nhẹ nếu em bé của bạn đã bắt đầu chất rắn. Bơi khiến bé đói.
Một vài đồ chơi tắm của bé để khuyến khích bầu không khí thoải mái và vui vẻ.
Một tấm thảm thay đổi và túi tã.
Một chiếc mũ vừa vặn để bật lên đầu bé con của bạn sau khi bơi.
Xem thêm: *Baby Float - Swim Hydrates for Babies  Pamper Me Tiền Giang - Pamper Me* 

*Làm thế nào để tôi giữ con tôi an toàn trong nước?*
Hãy chắc chắn rằng hồ bơi đủ ấm. Nếu cần thiết, yêu cầu tiếp viên hồ bơi kiểm tra nhiệt độ cho bạn. Em bé dưới sáu tháng cần nhiệt độ khoảng 32 độ C, nếu chúng không mặc đồ bơi. Hạ anh ta xuống nước cho đến khi chạm tới vai anh ta, và giữ anh ta di chuyển, để anh ta giữ ấm.
Ngay khi bé bắt đầu run rẩy, hãy đưa bé ra khỏi bể bơi và quấn bé thật ấm. Trẻ sơ sinh mất nhiệt nhanh hơn người lớn, vì vậy chúng không nên ở trong hồ bơi quá lâu.
Bắt đầu với các phiên 10 phút và xây dựng tối đa 20 phút. Nếu em bé của bạn dưới một tuổi, giới hạn thời gian của bạn trong nước tối đa là 30 phút.
Nếu em bé của bạn bị cảm lạnh, nhiệt độ hoặc có vẻ không khỏe, đừng đi bơi. Ngoài ra, em bé của bạn không nên bơi với một con bọ bụng và không nên đi bơi cho đến khi bé hết triệu chứng trong ít nhất 48 giờ




Nếu em bé của bạn có khiếu nại về da, hãy kiểm tra với bác sĩ đa khoa của bạn để đảm bảo rằng clo sẽ không gây kích ứng cho bé. Luôn rửa nước clo từ em bé sau khi bơi và thoa kem dưỡng ẩm lên da, đặc biệt nếu bé có làn da khô hoặc bị chàm.


----------

